

How to create advertising that sells - andreaja
http://copyranter.blogspot.com/2010/10/young-creatives-put-down-your-fcking.html

======
edkennedy
I had seen this before in Ogilvy's book "Ogilvy on Advertising". I had not
however, seen the blog copyranter which is very informative and damn funny.
Thank you for posting this.

